# Serial Frame No M633



## Poppy1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi all,

My friend has green military biyicle made by Philips.

The bike looks almost identical to my 1944 MK BSA Roadster... but my friend cant locate a date on the rear Pannier rack.

The serial number on the frame is M633 
Can anyone kindly tell me if this is a wartime biyicle or a post war example ?

Any help is greatly appreciated...

Kind regards,

Mark Towers

1944 MK5 BSA Roadster


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 9, 2017)

Does it have 26" or 28" wheels/rims??


----------

